# حمل مجانا برنامج حساب المساحات غير المنتظمة بواسطة قاعدة سمبسون



## المهندس رحم (18 يوليو 2008)

برنامج لحساب المساحات غير المنتظمة عن طريق استخدام قاعدة سمبسون.
انتظر آرائكم السديدة .
والشكر مقدما مع الاعتذار لتكليفكم عناء الرد.
:16:


----------



## احمدلبده (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mnci (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (18 يوليو 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## ريمي جاد نور (18 يوليو 2008)

تحية محبة و شكر أخي الكريم ................


----------



## garary (18 يوليو 2008)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## بلاك روز (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## shrek (18 يوليو 2008)

تحية محبة و شكر أخي الكريم ................


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (18 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا أخي للكرم الكبير منك والمجهود الفاضل


----------



## فراس الغلامي (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## المهندس رحم (19 يوليو 2008)

الاخ mnci شكرا جزيلا لك والشكر موصول لجميع الاخوة الذين اسعدوني بردودهم.


----------



## f3mhx (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## ahmadj5 (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي و جاري التحميل


----------



## abahre (21 يوليو 2008)

ياسلام لو الي عمل البرنامج يكمل معروفو ويطورو..

مشكور ياباشا


----------



## الدقى (21 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور يا عمونا


----------



## المهندس رحم (30 يوليو 2008)

سأحاول تطوير البرنامج انشاء الله


----------



## م الشايف (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*المهندس رحم*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafa sharabash (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## عبدة شيخون (7 سبتمبر 2008)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## حسام يونس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور والله ما قصرت 
رمضان كريم


----------



## حسااام (7 سبتمبر 2008)

عن جد شي جميل الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## محمود احمد حجاب (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس رحم (30 أكتوبر 2008)

سأحاول تطوير البرنامج انشاء الله وشكرا للردود الانيقة


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
وننتظر بقية الفص


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكووووووووووووووووور يا عمونا*​


----------



## حسام86 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر مهندس رحم


----------



## sherifnet (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور جدا 
ياريت كتاب يكون فيه شرح طريقه سمبسون


----------



## حسام86 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*أخي العزيز sherifnet*

ه>ه شرح طريقة سامبسون
والملف بصيغة zip بداخله ملفان بصيغة pdf لن الحجم أصغر من صيفة الصور بم أني قمت بسحبهم من scanner
أتنمى لك الفائدة :16:


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك والف الف شكر


----------



## فاضل اوه (1 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you.....


----------



## الفهيد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## تازيري (9 فبراير 2009)

انا ما شفت لا برنامج و لا شيء


----------



## m.algarni (10 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## abdoemarah (28 فبراير 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
برنامج جميل ولكن ليش يحتوي على ثلاث نقاط فقط وهل يمكن ان تزود عدد النقاط


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا


----------



## eng: issa (3 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد شاكر محمد (5 مارس 2009)

حياكم الله ياأخي وجزاكم خيرا.


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (5 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
......................


----------



## المهندس رحم (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكم اخوتي الاعزاء على مروركم بصفحتي المتواضعه
وشكرا على ردودكم الجميله


----------



## الهندسي 80 (14 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *


----------



## سيد الجغرافى (19 مايو 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكوووووووووووووووررررررر :13::12:


----------



## ali992 (19 مايو 2009)

*شكرا اخي و جاري التحميل*


----------



## ramyd (19 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الحيم 
نشكر منتديات ملتقى مهندسين العرب على تهناتهم بعيد ميلادى 
عيد ميلادى وجودى معكم 
واريد التكرم منكم ببرنامج الرسم الشهير اوتوكاد 2010 كامل
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس رحم (20 مايو 2009)




----------



## ناصرالمهندس (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا البرنامج


----------



## طالب ليبي (22 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------



## محمد الفجال (22 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## babankarey (22 مايو 2009)

*مشكور بارك الله فيك و**جزاك الله خيرا اخي.*


----------



## محمد حسن المنسي (27 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير ويجعلة في ميزان حسنتكم و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hussie_am (28 مايو 2009)

مشكور ياباشا كتيررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس رحم (5 يونيو 2009)

الاخ ناصر المهندس 
شكرا لتشريفك موضوعي


----------



## المهندس رحم (5 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز طلب ليبي
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## المهندس رحم (5 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز محمد الفجال 
شكرا لك


----------



## المهندس رحم (5 يونيو 2009)

الاخ babankarey شكرا جزيلا لمرورك


----------



## المهندس رحم (5 يونيو 2009)

محمد حسن المنسي
شكرا لتشريفك موضوعي اخي العزيز


----------



## المهندس رحم (5 يونيو 2009)

الاخ العزيز hussie_am شكرا جزيلا لمرورك


----------



## hassanaki (6 يونيو 2009)

ارجو التكرم منك يالارسال علي الميل [email protected] لاني لم استطيع التحميل مع جزيل الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## رمضان عبدالمرضى (7 يونيو 2009)

بارك اللة فيك وجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## topographer (7 يونيو 2009)

اخي الكريم الملف لا يفتح


----------



## firas sh (7 يونيو 2009)

شششششششششششششششكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## rostoma (7 يونيو 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## المهندس رحم (7 يونيو 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء اشكر مروركم بموضوعي المتواضع
وعذرا على تاخري في الاجابة


----------



## محمدسندباد (15 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة*​


----------



## ورد النيل (15 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك-وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## فالكون (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على البرنامج وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ssamir (20 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم تشرفت بكم كما اود ان تساعدونى فى ايجاد برنامج مجانى لحساب جميع المساحه الهندسيه بجميع اشكالها مع الشرح ولكم جزيل الشكر ssamer


----------



## مساح يمني (21 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على البرنامج وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## odwan (21 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك ورفع قدرك
ألف شكر وتقدير


----------



## صحصاح66 (28 يونيو 2009)

أين البرنامج أخي الكريم


----------



## شتاي السر (28 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور اخي وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وعمم الله الفائدة له الحمد من قبل ومن بعد


----------



## avovato (12 سبتمبر 2009)

العلم نور ونور الله لايهدي لعاصي 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## surveyor 1983 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرا على ما قدمت 
بس ملحوظه ياخى : ماذا لو كان عندك اكتر من ثلاث اعمدة بالشكل ؟ كيف يتم اضافتهم الى البرنامج
شكرا لك


----------



## العباده (14 سبتمبر 2009)

روعه بارك الله لك في عملك


----------



## سامح ركابى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكر*

جزاك اللة خيرا وجعل فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## semsems (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لحضرتك علي تعبك في كتابة الموضوع ومشاركة العلم


----------



## سمسمه محمد (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## s.a.nr (25 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر علي 86 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed rabie200 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مهندس ابو جوزيف (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى


----------



## عماد حسن محمد (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الجيد


----------



## المهر (5 نوفمبر 2009)

هايل ومسوي الهوايل يامان


----------



## samir16 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

merci bcp mon amie


----------



## المهندس رحم (15 نوفمبر 2009)

لا شكر على واجب 
اتمنى أن يكون البرنامج مفيدا
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ahmed sodan (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*ردعلى*

البرنامج مش شغال​


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## المهندس رحم (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز أحمد سودان البرنامج شغال لكنه يعمل على Microsoft NETFRAME 2 أو أو حدث


----------



## المهندس رحم (17 نوفمبر 2009)

لا شكر على واجب 
شكرا لمرورك أخ محمود وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## م ياسر1 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااا جزيلاااااا 
جعله الله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## aree_79 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## metkal (4 يناير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## memo2012 (4 يناير 2010)

*thanks
*


----------



## YOUNIS MOHAMED (4 يناير 2010)

اليك الشكر وكتبت لك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس رحم (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا لردودكم الرقيقة وممتن جدا لدعواتكم اخوتي الأعزاء


----------



## m78_elgarhy (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا البرنامج الشيق


----------



## المهندس رحم (8 يناير 2010)

الشكر موصول لك أخي محمد الجارحي
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## almsbah (9 يناير 2010)

*اليمن*

الشكر لكم على البرنامج بعد ان حملناه عند التشغيل تطلع رسالة خطأ في التشغيل


----------



## المهندس رحم (9 يناير 2010)

*الاخ العزيز*

يجب أن يكون لديك برنامج Microsoft Net framework 2 أو أكثر حتى يعمل البرنامج على جهازك
تقبل تحياتي
:30::30::30:


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا اخى على مجهودك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عبدالسلام جحيدر (9 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما ومعرفة


----------



## المهندس رحم (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخوتي الاعزاء على ردودكم الرقيقة
ودعواتكم الصادقة
تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## حبي المساحة (10 يناير 2010)

:78:جزاك الله خير الجزا:78:


----------



## المهندس رحم (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا لمرورك القتالي اخي العزيز 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## طالب ليبي (10 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامةر


----------



## المهندس رحم (11 يناير 2010)

دمت أخي العزيز وشكرا على مرورك الجميل ودعوتك الصادقة
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (11 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا.
برنامج مفيد.


----------



## المهندس رحم (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم وحياك الله
اسعدتني دعواتك الصادقة
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## nedal_dr (5 فبراير 2010)

thank you for ever


----------



## botataa (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله عزوجل خيرا


----------



## aree_79 (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ahmed_ijsh (17 فبراير 2010)

يا عمي نزلته ولما اجي اعمل عليه دبل كليك يعطي رساله خطأ في التطبيق
شو المشكله


----------



## ENG.A7MAD.ZUHAIR (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز .. 
لكن هل البرنامج بيحسب مساحات الاشكال الغير منتظمة المضلعة ؟ ام جميع الاشكال الغير منتطمة


----------



## م/غيلان (20 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## hassanaki (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حلو الليالي (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هندسة 87 (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا 
ويعطيك العافية


----------



## المهندس رحم (10 مارس 2010)

*الاخوة الأعزاء 
شكرا جزيلا على ردودكم اللطيفة
بالنسبة لموضوع عدم اشتغال البرنامج فقد ذكرت سابقا انه يحتاج الى برنامج Microsoft Net framework.2 
لأنه مخصص للعمل في بيئة نظام الفيستا
اما بخصوص عمله فهو مخصص لحساب جميع المساحات حتى ذات الحدود المنحنية لكن كما تعلمون اخوتي الاعزاء ان حساب ذلك النوع من المساحات يحتاج الى تقريب خطوط الاوفسيت المقامة باتجاه الحدود من خط القاعدة وذلك للحصول على خط منحي قريب من الخط المستقيم
شكرا لكم*


----------



## رماح بدر (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## المهندس رحم (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز محمود على مرورك الكريم
والشكر موصول لكل من تكبد عناء الرد
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## laiouni (19 أبريل 2010)

قمت بتحميل جميع مواضيعك لك مني الف شكر و دمت من المخلصين الصادقين لهدا الملتقى


----------



## حازم علي خليل (23 أبريل 2010)

عاااااااااااااااااااااااااش يا رجالة :75:


----------



## حازم علي خليل (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hopakhalifa (24 أبريل 2010)

*بورك لك*

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## china_1985 (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا مزيدا من التقدم


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور.....


----------



## صالح السنيد (24 أبريل 2010)

*حساب المسحات*

*مشكور بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## no_way (24 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sico (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس رحم (27 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا على المرور اللطيف
تقبل تحياتي*


----------



## memo110 (30 أبريل 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً , بارك الله فيك .


----------



## المهندس رحم (30 أبريل 2010)

الشكر لك على مرورك اللطيف
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## es201068 (30 أبريل 2010)

مهندس اسلام محمد 
جزاء الله خير
:75:


----------



## aboabd (30 أبريل 2010)

انا اخي العزيز لدي ارض مكونه من خمسة اضلاع غير متساوية الطول يعني بعض الاضلاع طوله 40 م والبعض الآخر طوله 13م وهلم جرى وبالتالي لم استطيع حساب مساحتها حتى بالبرنامج الموجود حاليا لعدم معرفتي ببعض الرموز الموجودة بالبرنامج مثل الخانة الثانية L ولذلك اتمنى عليك اذا لديك برنامج افضل لحساب مساحة هذه الارض او توضيح افضل لهذا البرنامج ان تزودني به على بريدي ولك مني وافر الشكر والتقدير والدعاء 
[email protected]


----------



## المهندس رحم (1 مايو 2010)

ياريت أخي العزيز لو ترسمهه لي وانا احسبلك المساحة أو اذا كان لك اطلاع على برنامج الاوتوكاد ترسمهه عليه وهوه يعطيك المساحة
أما بالنسبة لبرنامجي فهو يحسب المساحات المغلقة ذات الاضلاع أو الخطوط المنحنية أو الغير مستقيمة
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد عميرة (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## المهندس رحم (4 مايو 2010)

عفوووووووووووا


----------



## baha3 (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## baha3 (5 مايو 2010)

تحياتي لكل رواد هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## baha3 (5 مايو 2010)

خالص التحيات


----------



## baha3 (5 مايو 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككورين


----------



## baha3 (5 مايو 2010)

جوزيتم خير الجزاء


----------



## baha3 (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 مايو 2010)

شكرا للمرور 
اسعدتني كلماتكم الرقيقة


----------



## alihotmai (7 أكتوبر 2010)

:15: شكرا أرجو أن يكون البرنامج فعالا


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## shady atia (14 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## المهندس رحم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكل الذين مروا على البرنامج وابدوا ملاحظاتهم القيمة
تقبلوا خالص التحايا


----------



## alganabiahmed (15 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم لا علم لنا الا ما علمتنا سبحانك


----------



## صدى الرنين (25 أكتوبر 2010)

تمنيات بالتوفيق للجميع مهتدس ماجد الشاوش


----------



## hanynet (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Vielen Dank an die wunderbare Anstrengung


----------



## fatehgtu (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (3 نوفمبر 2010)

رجاءا لاتتصفح وتمشي كل منا لديه معلومات ربما تكون بنظرنا لا تساوي شيئ ولكن بنظر غيرنا لها اهمية كبيرة لذا رجاءا شاركوا واضيفوا ودمتم سالمين وشكرا لك استاذنا على المعلومات القيمة وحرصك على مصلحتنا وراحتنا


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكلماتكم الرقيقة وتعليقاتكم ودعائكم تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## fairoz (6 نوفمبر 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس رحم (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للمرور اخوتي الاعزاء


----------



## الساحق الاول (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## agela (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك ويحفظك


----------



## المهندس رحم (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم ايها الاعزاء
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## مهندس332 (3 يناير 2011)

برنامج معطوب وما يشتغل بس تعبنا وتسجيل على الفاضي 
آآآخ منكم


----------



## المهندس رحم (3 يناير 2011)

البرنامج شغال لكن ربما يكون الخلل في نظام التشغيل الخاص بك اخي الكريم وعذرا ان كلفناك عناء التسجيل
تقبل خالص التحايا


----------



## المهندس رحم (3 يناير 2011)

اعتقد اخي الكريم ان نظام الويندوز الخاص بك يحتاج الى البرامج التالية لكي يعمل البرنامج
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable SP1
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable SP1
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable
Microsoft .NET Framework Version 2.0 Redistributable

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## youssef00088 (3 يناير 2011)

مشكور يااخي


----------



## ENG.Ghassan1972 (4 يناير 2011)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## المهندس رحم (4 يناير 2011)

شكرا للمرور احبتي


----------



## الشاب المسلم (4 يناير 2011)

:85:


المهندس رحم قال:


> برنامج لحساب المساحات غير المنتظمة عن طريق استخدام قاعدة سمبسون.
> انتظر آرائكم السديدة .
> والشكر مقدما مع الاعتذار لتكليفكم عناء الرد.
> :16:


----------



## الشاب المسلم (4 يناير 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## المهندس رحم (5 يناير 2011)

شكراللمرور اخي العزيز


----------



## شةس015 (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك
على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## anass moemen (10 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس رحم (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا للمرور وشكرا على الكلمات والتعليقات المعبرة


----------



## رعد اسحق (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا وفق الله


----------



## المهندس رحم (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المهندس رحم (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## walid1963 (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## المهندس رحم (17 يناير 2011)

الشكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## المهلهل2009 (31 يناير 2011)

ثانكييييييييييييييوووووووووووو


----------



## المهندس رحم (4 فبراير 2011)

لاشكر على واجب أخي الكريم


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## safa aldin (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس رحم (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا للمرور أحبتي


----------



## ياسر خضر (11 فبراير 2011)

اريد برنامج لحساب كميات الحفر و الدفن لارض زراعية و بميل لاكثر من اتجاه لاغراض الري السيحي 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## معاذ الحاطي (12 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووور 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## salah67 (12 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم
شكرا لك على هذا البرنامج , وجزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## المهندس رحم (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا للمرور تقبلوا خالص التحايا


----------



## laser79 (17 مارس 2011)

muchas gracias


----------



## المهندس رحم (19 مارس 2011)

الشكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## evannadeem (21 مارس 2011)

مشكوووور اخي عاشت ايدك


----------



## حلم ميمو (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## حلم ميمو (21 مارس 2011)

بس هو فين الموضوع


----------



## المهندس رحم (22 مارس 2011)

يبدو اخي الكريم انك مشترك جديد وربما قامت الادارة بحضر حسابك لحين المشاركة بعدد أكبر من المشاركات والا فان الموضوع موجود في المرفقات
تقبل تحياتي اخي على مرورك


----------



## ياسرعبدو (28 يوليو 2011)

برنامج ممتاز وسهل الاستخدام


----------



## المهندس رحم (28 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لمرورك أخي الكريم


----------



## محمد فريج محمد (29 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## albayan11 (29 يوليو 2011)

المهندس رحم قال:


> برنامج لحساب المساحات غير المنتظمة عن طريق استخدام قاعدة سمبسون.
> انتظر آرائكم السديدة .
> والشكر مقدما مع الاعتذار لتكليفكم عناء الرد.
> :16:


اخى شكرا على البرنامج ولكننى لدى قطعة ارض مختلفة الاضلاع
الضلع غرب 212
الضلع شرق 448
الجنوب 580
الشمال 448
وحاولت عبر برنامجكم الموقر ولكننى لم اصل الى نتيجه صحيحه طبعا انا لم افهم طريقة الاستخدام
وارجوا منك كيف احصل على المساحه الاجماليه بالمتر المربع
اخوك ابو وعد


----------



## mofeedo (29 يوليو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## alkhifan (30 يوليو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## المساح محمد (31 يوليو 2011)

مبروك عليكم رمضان والف شكر


----------



## المهندس رحم (31 يوليو 2011)

شكرا للمرور احبتي وتقبل الله صيامكم


----------



## alaa attia (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً لك على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## أبو ماجد (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لمروركم الجميل
تقبلوا خالص التحايا


----------



## ahmed almassahh (13 أغسطس 2011)

تمام


----------



## eng amr mahmoud (13 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## باندلر (15 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس رحم (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للمرور احبتي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس رحم (23 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## نايف المسعودي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## المهندس رحم (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للمرور احبتي


----------



## doulfine (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا يا أخي*


----------



## وجدى مصطفى محمد (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شاكر جدا


----------



## المهندس رحم (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الشكر لكم أعزائي على مروركم الجميل


----------



## سبيدنت (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ولكن اين الرابط


----------



## سبيدنت (15 أكتوبر 2011)

متشكر جدا ولكن اين الرابط


----------



## سبيدنت (15 أكتوبر 2011)

افيدونى اين الرابط


----------



## المهندس رحم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي العزيز الملف موجود في المرفقات


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## المهندس رحم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الشكر لكم احبتي على تواصلكم معي


----------



## احمد نادي (22 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس رحم (23 أكتوبر 2011)

وفيك أخي الكريم


----------



## صانعة الأمل (27 أكتوبر 2011)

استفسار ..!! 

كيف احسب فيه أرض على شكل شبه منحرف .. مثلاً فيه المقاسات هذه

36
46
72
28
كيف ارتبها في الخانات !!!


----------



## walazo (27 أكتوبر 2011)

merci cher ami


----------



## asaadrehman (31 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام
برنامج حساب المساحات الغير منتظمة لايعمل عند لماذا حيث عند تنصيبه يعطي رسابلة oxc0000135 هنالك خطا وهذا رقمه الرجاء المساعدة في عمل هذا البرنامج


----------



## جبل طارق333 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

تحية محبة و شكر أخي الكريم ................


----------



## المهندس رحم (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للمرور 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## المهندس رحم (31 أكتوبر 2011)

صانعة الأمل قال:


> استفسار ..!!
> 
> كيف احسب فيه أرض على شكل شبه منحرف .. مثلاً فيه المقاسات هذه
> 
> ...



الاخت صانعة الامل
يتم اتباع الرسم المرفق بالبرنامج لمعرفة المحددات الخاصة بكل قياس


----------



## فارس مقداد (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعبدالرحمن علبي (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng__m.s (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزيت خيراا


----------



## المهندس رحم (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا للمرور احبتي


----------



## rafea1978 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

منووووووووووووور


----------



## e.medhat (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا*​


----------



## المهندس رحم (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الشكر لكم احبتي على مروركم


----------



## mashke (8 ديسمبر 2011)

merci


----------



## المهندس رحم (9 ديسمبر 2011)

my pleasure


----------



## مساحات (10 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## المهندس رحم (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا للمرور احبتي


----------



## abusajad89 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## falehffb (25 ديسمبر 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس رحم (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا للمرور
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## مشاريع نفطية (29 ديسمبر 2011)

:77:


المهندس رحم قال:


> برنامج لحساب المساحات غير المنتظمة عن طريق استخدام قاعدة سمبسون.
> انتظر آرائكم السديدة .
> والشكر مقدما مع الاعتذار لتكليفكم عناء الرد.
> :16:



فائدة جيدة لموضوع بسيط
:77:


----------



## مرام11 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Technical Master (30 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووور أخي على الجهود الرائعة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس رحم (30 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم احبتي


----------



## الرأي الثاقب (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا برنامج رائع كنت أبحث عنه


----------



## المهندس رحم (11 يناير 2012)

تحياتي لك اخي العزيز


----------



## محمداحمد66 (29 فبراير 2012)

تاتلالبلابلءبرؤرؤءرءؤرءؤ


----------



## عمرو السباعى (29 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (29 فبراير 2012)

*حساب المساحات *


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (29 فبراير 2012)

الله ينور


----------



## hany60 (15 يوليو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (6 أغسطس 2012)

ممممممممممممششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## احمد عاطف 100 (6 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## chupchupina (9 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mazin2007 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

:28:


----------



## الخليل77 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا يا كبير


----------



## blakman (21 أكتوبر 2012)

sankkkkkkkkkkkkkk you


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (23 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## mohamed zehiry (24 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (24 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس رحم (26 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على مروركم الكريم احبتي


----------



## زينه خالد (3 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور على القاعدة المهمة دى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس رحم (3 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على المرور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## blakman (5 نوفمبر 2012)

sank


----------



## المهندس رحم (5 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لكم أحبتي على مروركم


----------



## hamdy khedawy (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## المهندس رحم (5 نوفمبر 2012)

الشكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## طراد الواسم (27 يناير 2013)

الف شكرا أخي العزيز على البرنامج 
تحياتي لك ولجميع الاخوة .


----------



## المهندس رحم (28 يناير 2013)

شكرا للجميع على اهتمامهم تحياتي


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (31 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس رحم (1 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## mankour bouziane (17 فبراير 2013)

مشكور الله يوفقك


----------



## mankour bouziane (17 فبراير 2013)

مشكور علي الجهد


----------



## mankour bouziane (17 فبراير 2013)

برنامج لاباس به ينفع


----------



## المهندس رحم (18 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لمرورك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد الفجال (15 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة​


----------



## اركان الشمري (16 مارس 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس رحم (17 مارس 2013)

الشكر لكم احبيتي على المرور الرائع


----------



## omda_tefa (6 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## hanyfoda (6 مايو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 مايو 2013)

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## مكحول (6 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 مايو 2013)

بارك الله قيك أخي الكريم


----------



## ملهم الدعيس (9 مايو 2013)

شكرا يابش مهندس


----------



## المهندس رحم (10 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## عراقي الهوا (10 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس رحم (12 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## الطموح1393 (16 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bilaltaha82 (27 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا اخي وجعله الله في ميزان حسسناتك


----------

